# Anyone in here got Canon OES LS 2 ( Question )



## canonsl2 (May 15, 2018)

Does anyone own this model ??? does it take better photo than iphone 8 or 10 ???? need confirm/

thanks >>>


----------



## TCampbell (May 17, 2018)

It took me a while to realize you meant to type EOS SL2.

I don't own that camera... but it has the same sensor as the EOS T7i and the 77D.

See:






The SL2 has a simple 9 point auto-focus system and it's not oriented toward action/sports photography, wildlife photography, etc.  (simple focus system, slow frame rate, and small memory buffer.)   It is small & light and easy to use.

The T7i and 77D have a more technical focus system, a slightly faster frame rate, a bigger internal buffer, etc.  They wont compete with things like the 80D or 7D Mark II, but they're pretty good.

But the "best" camera really depends on WHY you want it.

Here's a shot with an iPhone X:




 

So that's not too shabby either.  (I  did process in this Lightroom ... this isn't "straight out of the camera").

There are things you'd be able to do with an SL2 that you can't do with an iPhone X.  Zoom range is limited (it has two cameras... a 1x and a 2x camera).  It has a 'portrait' mode where it uses both lenses to create the effect of a blurred background when doing a portrait shot... which is what you'd get if you used an 85mm f/1.8 lens with the SL2 (and it would look better than what the iPhone can produce).  But I'm nit-picking by using examples of things that one camera can do well.. that another camera can't do as well... to demonstrate the point that it REALLY depends on "why" you want the camera.

An iPhone X slips into your pocket and it can be with you everywhere you go ... you wouldn't be able to slip the Canon SL2 into your pocket (unless you've got really baggy clothes.)


----------



## beagle100 (May 17, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> Does anyone own this model ??? does it take better photo than iphone 8 or 10 ???? need confirm/
> 
> thanks >>>



confirmed ...


----------



## canonsl2 (May 18, 2018)

more >>€ any one else shared


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

beagle100 said:


> canonsl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone own this model ??? does it take better photo than iphone 8 or 10 ???? need confirm/
> ...


T7i ????


----------

